

Quantum Bogosort - __hudson__
http://www.mathnews.uwaterloo.ca/Issues/mn11103/QuantumBogoSort.php

======
JeffBain
I'm suprised to see that popping up everywhere. I was one of the editors of
that campus paper when that was written.

